# 5 Arias



## LeahClef (Jun 20, 2007)

Hello Hello, I'm new on here and I have a question! I'm getting ready for the Met Auds  this is my first time (I'm 25)! I have a very big voice and I'm fairly flexible. I'm having a hard time making a balanced list. I either hear that is too heavy of a list or the songs are too light for you! AHHH! Well, this is my list so far and I just wanted input.

Divintes du Styx - Gluck
Non Mir Dir - Mozart
Dich, Theure Halle - Wagner
In Quelle Trine Morbide - Puccini
The Embroidery Aria - Britten

Thanks so much!

Leah


----------



## opus67 (Jan 30, 2007)

I have no knowledge of arias, but let me be the first to welcome you to the forum.  

Met Auds! - congrats and good luck.


----------



## Chi_townPhilly (Apr 21, 2007)

Hello, there, LeahClef! "Dich, Teure Halle" from Wagner's _Tannhauser_ has a pedigree as an audition piece. Gwyneth Jones relates the story of a auditioner who sang it note-perfect, but something was clearly missing. She asked the aspirant "do you know what the words mean? do you know what she's singing about??" When the (expected) "no" response came, it was clear why it didn't come to life.

I once made this part of my sig: "REMEMBER: CLARITY! The big notes will take care of themselves, it's the little notes and the words that accompany them that are important." Direct from the composer- this quote.

Break a leg! CTP


----------



## LeahClef (Jun 20, 2007)

I'm wondering mostly about my 20th cent. Aria. It's really common and I keep going between No word from Tom and the Embroidery Aria. Any suggestions for a good big aria that is a little less common?


----------

